# Культурный раздел > Музыка >  Любителям русского рэпа посвящается!

## Labs

РЭП-фестиваль «Gazgolder ТУР» в Республике Беларусь с участием популярных российских рэп-исполнителей пройдет в Минске 24 октября этого года. 

Организатором мероприятия выступила компания ООО "Гейм Шоу Студио". 

Совсем недавно на экран вышел полнометражный фильм Газrольдер с закрученным сюжетом и незабываемым саундтреком, который навсегда останется в памяти всех любителей русского рэпа. В поддержку фильма, премьера которого состоялась 27 апреля 2014 г., артисты проехались с гастрольным туром по всей России! Концерты прошли в Санкт-Петербурге, Калининграде, Оренбурге, Уфе, Казани, Перми, Самаре, Челябинске, Тюмени и других городах. Газrольдер предоставляет белорусским поклонникам рэпа совершенно уникальную возможность – услышать абсолютно всех участников творческого объединения во главе с Бастой и Гуфом! Рэп-фестиваль, во время которого выступят также Тати, Словетский, Смоки МО, АК-47, QП, Скриптонит, Триагрутрика, Tony Tonite, состоится в Минске 24 октября 2014 г. в зале «Дворца спорта». 

Мероприятие обещает стать одним из ярчайших событий хип-хоп жизни Беларуси.

Целых 3,5 часа зал будут прокачивать:

*Баста*

Василий Вакуленко, известный под псевдонимами “Баста”, “Ноггано”, “ N1NT3ND0” и, собственно, являющийся основателем творческого объединения Gazgolder. Сегодня его дискография насчитывает более 10 студийных альбомов. Исполнитель саундтреков к знаменитым кинофильмам “Жара”, “Выкрутасы”, “Бабло” и многим другим. 24 октября он выступит  в рамках фестиваля Gazgolder с уже полюбившимися хитами!

*Гуф*

Гуф – российский рэп-исполнитель, бывший участник группы Centr, основатель лейбла ZM Nation. Автор и исполнитель нашумевших хитов “Айс-бейби”, “Письмо домой”, “Грустный”. В его фонотеке 5 студийных альбомов (в том числе и совместных). На данный момент исполнитель работает над созданием 6-го сольного альбома. В рамках фестиваля он выступит в качестве специально приглашенной звезды.

*QП*

Вадим Карпенко находится рядом с Бастой еще с незапамятных времен. Именно он участвовал в записи треков, с которыми Василий Вакуленко приехал покорять Москву. Сегодня он является соавтором и одновременно персонажем многих треков Ноггано. “Вадим мой близкий друг, очень верный и преданный. Я желаю всем людям иметь рядом с собой такого человека” – именно так охарактеризовал его Баста. Ну что же, ждем с нетерпением его выступления на концерте “Баста + Гуф”!

*АК-47*

Группа АК-47 является ярким примером того, как без радио, телевидения и шумной пиар компании можно стать популярными! Витя АК и Максим собирают на своих концертах целый клубы по всей России и за ее пределами. На сегодняшний день в арсенале группы два студийных альбома “Berezovskiy” и “МегаPolice”. Помимо этого у Вити АК есть 3 сольника, последний из которых вышел в 2012 году.

*Триагрутрика*

Группа была создана в 2004 году, но популярность обрела лишь после выхода альбома “Вечерний Челябинск” в 2010. На хит “Биг сити лайф” был снят видеоклип. В 2011 вышел еще один альбом – “Т.Г.К липсис”, который закрепил успех группы. На диске собраны все популярные композиции, в том числе и исполненные дуэтом с другими известными рэп-исполнителями.

*Татти*

С голосом Татти знакомы все, кто хотя бы один раз посетил концерт Басты. Эта миниатюрная и харизматичная девушка обладает прекрасными вокальными данными и своей особенной манерой исполнения. “…мы относимся к ней как к сестре, хотя я и удивлен, что она делает рядом с такими тяжелыми людьми как мы” – именно так о ней отзывается сам Василий Вакуленко. И у вас есть шанс услышать завораживающий вокал Татти 24 октября.

*Словетский*

Словетский – российский рэп-исполнитель, участник творческого объединения Gazgolder и группы “Константа”. С 2012 года в качестве сольного исполнителя выпустил три альбома, последний – Antishlyagger, совместно с Lyonya Kamufflyazh. 

*Телеканал БелМуз ТВ* – музыкальный ТВ-партнер мероприятия.

*Радио Пилот ФМ* – музыкальный радиопартнер мероприятия.

*Relax.by* – наш эксперт в сфере отдыха и развлечений! 

*Радио Аплюс* – музыкальный интернет-партнер мероприятия!

Не пропустите это грандиозное событие! Билеты уже поступили в продажу у официальных представителей и в местах реализации Ticketpro.by.

Место проведения: “Дворец спорта”, г. Минск
Организатор: ООО "Гейм Шоу Студио"
Тел. для справок: +375 (17) 293-11-63

Ознакомиться со стоимостью билетов на концерт “Баста + Гуф”, а также приобрести их можно по следующей ссылке: http://www.ticketpro.by/jnp/music/1389163-gazgolder-tour.html

----------

